# Betta drawings



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone! So, this is a picture I drew of my betta.







I thought it would be nice if people posted pics of their betta drawings here too. You could draw your betta, someone else's betta, or a random betta you found on google;-). Happy drawing!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooh that's cute! Much better than my CTs! :lol:


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

How about Pi?
I have more pictures in my album on this forum if you need them.


----------

